# Daisy had a "neurological episode"



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So, just came back from the vet. Dr.Kerr at Gagemount Animal Hospital on Mohawk Rd in Hamilton Ontario. 

He believes after examining Daisy that she more than likely had a "neurological episode"... so a stroke. He said since her symptoms were so sudden and that is only affected her back legs... he believes she does not have any bacterial or fungal infections, her eyes were bright, he didn't feel any masses or bumps on her body... he said it might be a tumour... I like to quote Arnold and say loudly for the cosmos... it's not a tumour!

So... nothing he could do. Sent us home, told me to keep her warm and make sure she keeps eating. Take out her beloved wheel of course and let him know if anything changes. 

If it was indeed a neurological episode, improvement should be seen in a few days.

So GO DAISY! Positive get well vibes from everyone please. My 20 year old cat had a stroke earlier this year, and made a 125% recovery. Yes 125% as she looks years younger now and is functioning perfectly.

Dr.Kerr said Daisy was the most wonderful hedgehog he'd met. She was so polite, let him do everything, well she did huff and bring her visor down when he shined a light in her eyes. 

So everyone... what should I be feeding Daisy to keep her going, she didn't really touch her kibble last night, but eagerly ate a bowl of chicken babyfood, and she took some banana's from a dropper today before the vet. I just don't want her to have an upset tummy from too many changes. 

Sigh... my little pecan!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good vet. I was so afraid he would says WHS and go not further. 

You can massage her legs and move them around to help her gain feeling and mobility. Leaving the wheel in, might entice her to try harder to walk. You'd have to go by her because it also might frustrate her not being able to. Sometimes just having the wheel there makes them feel good even if they can't use it. Make sure it is at it lowest possible so she can easily get on and off if she wants. 

I'd feed her whatever she will eat. Is she a big gal because kitten food would be easier for her to eat. Also leave food in bed with her at all times so she doesn't have to get up to eat. 

Sending prayers for a fast and full recovery so she can meet her new sister eventually.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I saw your thread about her original episode and got so scared about the possibility of it being WHS. I'm so glad it's not! I'm not very religious, but you have all my positive hopes and thoughts for a quick recovery!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Can hedgies get vestibular symdrome like dogs do I wonder? 

The neurological guess is hard call after a couple days. I've had this happen a couple x with not yet diagnosed epi dogs having non-normal seizure activity with me then by the time vet sees them it's nada or simply the loss of limb use. Usually the animal will have some sign of it in the eyes (flicking/ up/down eye movement) during the initial incident and a short while after. In a vestibular dogs case eye movement is normally side to side not up/down like a neuro issue. It's important to note all the tiny little details if one should actually see an "incident" so vets have more info...unfortunately we don't often get to see until after it's over  

In any case I've many pets suffer a neurological incident (or many in their lives) and be back to normal in no time  Glad you got some answers and things are looking good!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

September 8th Daisy Update!

Daisy is a petite little athletic gal, she averages about 325-340g. 

Poor little gal has shown no mobiltiy improvement. But she did poop, eat all of her mashed bananna's and chicken. Did not touch the crumbled kibbles I gave her, but she was probably stuffed from the mashed stuff.  

She was slightly huffy but still willing to let me pet her cheecks and give her kisses. She likes to prop herself up and stare at me while I talk to her.  Tonight when I get home from all this car running around I will be making her some hedgie sized c shaped pillows. You know the kind you get for nursing babies to prop them up with? I have one for my elderly cat and it is really functionable. I think Daisy would like this to by the way she's propping herself up. 

I did take our her wheel last night, just because when she walked she was so tumbly I figured she needed the floor space and no big obsticals to bonk into. She is still scooting around the cage and very alert. When I had her out on the bed with me this morning she was determined to get out of the snuggle sack to get at my mr's pillows, her fav thing in the world.  

It's going to be a long day for me, should be home in about 12 hours with the new car. It was heartbreaking for me yesterday with Daisy at the vet, then giving away my car. It didn't help it's been raining buckets since, fun! Well only 2 more bus trips for me until I have a car again. hahaha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope that Daisy keeps eating & gets better!! Poor sweetie. I hope the little pillows help.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope she gets better! Sounds like she will make am improvement because she's trying so hard. My thoughts are with you. Keep with the updates!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Praying and sending good healing vibes your way. Hoping for a fast recovery


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww poor little thing.  As strange as this sounds, I hope that it was simply a stroke rather than a tumor because I too have seen both animals and humans recover wonderfully from them. I am in a lifespan development psychology class as a nursing pre-requisite. Yesterday we watched a brief video about how stroke victims are able to re-learn the functions they have lost because other portions of the brain that haven't been damaged by the stroke are able to adapt and perform the functions. I'm not sure if the mechanism is the same in animals, but I suspect that it may be similar.

Sending tons of positive thoughts your way! (Felix sends his hedgie love too.)


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

1 week update...

Daisy is still unable to walk. 

She is eating via a syring, spoon, dropper, occasionally she will eat from her dish (mashed food only, no kibble). 

She seems to be really strong, and can push herself up with her back legs, but she just can't stay stable on her little 4 legs. She tries, then splats out. 

It is so frustrating for us both, she does heavy sighs when she flops and looks at me. Poor little dear. I've been cuddling with her EVERY minute I am at home. 

I read things on WHS and fear....  

She is just so bright and chipper and responsive, just very frustrated and unable to walk. My sweet little Daisy pecan!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the update. I've been praying for you both. Poor dear is such a trooper. What a blessing she must be for you. HUGS.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Ask your vet about possible therapy for her... I've had a few old dogs with neuro issues / degenerative disk issues and although with them I was able to use a dog wheel chair to support them while they regain strength, swimming too is a good method. I'm wondering if supporting her in a bath might be helpful...maybe worth a shot speak to your vet about it.

I'm sorry she is not able to walk yet...that's a bummer but thankfully she has a great momma looking out for her and making sure she is looked after  

This past March one of my old dogs (a 14+ y/o 140# dog lol) had a bad seizure and the after effect was that he forgot how to EAT and WALK  I was able to teach him how to eat again and although he could stand he never did walk again. I spent months hauling him around and up/down stairs in a SLED and he weighed more than me. He LOVED all the attention, was happy as he could be even though he could not walk and he had several very spoiled mths. I ended up having to let him go mid June but it was not due to his immobility but other old age related issues. 

It is possible for them to enjoy their life even disabled  One of the things to really watch for is urine burn / sores. We had to have several x a day clean ups and used a lot of diaper rash zinc cream. I would assume there is some similar safe product a vet could provide for hedgies. 


Sending healing thoughts and well wishes to you....I know it's not easy to care for a disabled pet and actually kind of consumes you.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wanted to give a 2 week update on Daisy.

We are going to go see Dr.Wolfgang at Burloak Animal hospital in Oakville at 5:30 today... Daisy is not gaining any mobility... has actually lost some since her initial diagnosis. 

I am worried for my little friend. She is still steadily eating when food is offered to her, doing her leg exercises even on her own... although last night the little bugger gave me quite the scare. She has realized that she can control her back legs on her own for scratching. YEAH! but she ended up scratching her toes until one of the toenails bled... then she annointed with her bloody foot!!! ARGHGH!! SO this morning while trying to get ready for work I had a sick little hedgie covered in crusty annointed blood... she's all cleaned up, warm, dry, full of food and even got her nails trimmed. 

So hopefully she is still clean when I rush home from work this afternoon to pick her up and take her on a roadtrip to meet a hopefully wonderful knowledgable vet that can do something for her. 

Thanks everyone for your support and positive vibes, I couldn't get through my days without it. Or without Daisy, she is truely an inspiration.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Sending warm positive hedge wishes for your vet/specialist visit. 

Hoping he can help your brave girl.

Take care.

Donna


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Praying you get some answers for Daisy. Please keep us updated after your vet visit. Hugs for you and Daisy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope the vet can help. You & Daisy are both such inspirations. Hang in there.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aw, poor little Daisy. She sounds like such a sweetie pie. I hope the vet can figure out what's going on. Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Daisy had a "neurological episode" Updated*

So Daisy went to visit Dr.Wolfgang Zenker yesterday.

The office staff was very nice and chatty, the facility was very clean and comfortable.

Dr.Zenker didn't seem too personable with Daisy though, and he kept using large medical/technical terms with me.

He said that Daisy "looks like she's got the wobbler thing"... ok. He also asked me what I wanted to do. :!:

I told him that I wanted to make sure she was comfortable. So he gave us Septra Pediatric Suspension mixed with prednisone. They are going to check in with us in a few days.

Daisy gobbled up the meds. However yesterday in the afternoon before our visit, she scratched so much she yanked out her large tonail on her back foot. So I came home to a hedgie covered in blood from head to tail. GAH! Needless to say after I calmed down and got her cleaned up I found the toenail in her snuggle sack. She now has a wrap bandage around her leg as she keeps wanting to scratch her quills (which of course now I notice there is a little bump that looks like it might be an ingrown quill, not *****, just a white tiny bump not like a pimple at all...) I hope the bandage stays on or at least her foot doesn't bleed again before I get home later this afternoon.

My poor dear little Pecan, she is a total nutter and I love her to bits. Taking it day by day... hoping we can figure more things out.

Hugs again to all for supporting us!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*HUGE HEDGIE HUGS*

From me and mine to you and yours. We've got fingers and quills crossed for a steady recovery for miss Daisy and positive energy for her and you both.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm glad that she's taken so well with her new meds. But, what does, "the wobbler thing" mean? Did you like that vet? Was he talking about WHS? Praying that your "Nutter" (love that term, btw) feels better and can start moving around freely again soon. HUGS and hang in there. You are being incredible with her!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, when he reffered to wobbly hedgehog syndrome as the "wobbler thing"... I was not so impressed. 

Perhaps he was having an off day, I am not sure I would go back. I liked the vet who originally saw Daisy, I was to check in with him on Daisy's status, but freaked out and wanted to take her to someone who had some good feedback. Which he had! I'm just thrown that he so quickly said it was WHS and didn't really want to do anything for her. 

He didn't even suggest future options... I really didn't think too much of it at the time as I was so frazzled after the blood and the drive and was just so relieved to have another person look at her... 

On the upside I got a 120ml bottle of sunshine factor for 18$.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That's great about the Sunshine Factor!

But, yeah, I got the impression from your post that you weren't very happy with him. His staff sounded okay. Is there another vet in that office that will see hedgies? What was wrong with your old vet? Did you just want to get a second opinion?

How do her toes look today? She didn't chew the bandage did she or get it off somehow? Been following this thread pretty close and I'm pulling for you and Daisy. Praying and Hugs!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks so much Rainy/Harvy/Izzy!!!

I was happy to actually find sunshine factor, as the only other source was mailorder so far... 

I was told that this was the SPECIFIC vet to request at this clinic, and that he had been really helpful and knowledgable previously. I was so overwhelmed at the time I wasn't being critical, but sitting in rush hour traffic on the way home praying my car didn't stall... while my brain was thinking of other things... 

As for the vet I originally took Daisy too, well he's always my back-up vet for smaller family members... I just wanted a second opinion and was getting antsy... IN all honesty, if these meds help... I might just go and talk to the closer vet and see what he says, as he only charges 30$ for a visit and nothing to talk. He might be able to do refills... 

Daisy tugged the bandage off this morning, her toes looked better this mornign, but I put some more polysporin(the normal kind) and the bandage back on. 2 more hours till I can check on her... trying to wrap up early here to scoot home check on her then go back out to do my errands.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

From what you told me privately, it sounds to me like that vet has not kept up on hedgie information. The wobbler thing and not having her in the same room as Annalade or sharing bedding, is ridiculous and very outdated. 

It's not easy when you go to a vet and the vet turns out to be less than knowledgeable. At least he gave you meds that can help with a variety of things and hopefully they will work for poor Daisy. 

Hugs


----------

